# From Frame To Tank Gap...?



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Apr 5, 2016)

Building rust-rat rod type bike, Wanting to use as period correct parts as possible.

After reading a few other post about folks using the wrong size/shape tank I now feel a little " Tank-Conscious "

The gap from tank to frame is large enough to drive a Cadillac through but it also could play its part ?

And looking for another rusty beat-up tank a more correct size could add $150//$200+ more to budget.

Would you use the tank at hand or just hold off....................????..........Or not use one at all.........????

thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Does that tank mount to the bottom bar or is it a hanging tank? If it is a hanging tank you can make straps to place it more evenly in the frame. Either way I'd probably just use the tank you have. V/r Shawn


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 5, 2016)

You're building a rusty rat and worried about a tank gap? 

I think you'll be fine, I don't think anyone is going to make fun of you for having a little gap. If they do, ask them to point out their rusty rat...... I personally think your current strap system is perfect.


----------



## robertc (Apr 5, 2016)

Personally I feel the tank has to much gap. Soooo, you should sell it, cheap. Yes, I need one for my 35 Hawthorne. Seriously, I would use it and have no issues with the gap.


----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Apr 5, 2016)

( RustyHornet ) you are correct, Why worry about a gap when the bike looks like that.....

& The bike dose have straps...Its a hanging tank not a " pull-strap " tank.....thanks for your reply.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 6, 2016)

bike & tank look FINE!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 6, 2016)

bike & tank look FINE!


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 7, 2016)

I would do what I think looks best. Doesn't matter what anyone else thinks. It's your project to enjoy and be proud of.


----------

